# Tablero para ensayo y medicion de maquinas electricas



## mario18560 (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola a todos! 

Les agradeceria me orienten respecto del instrumental minimo necesario y elementos diversos con los que deberia contar un tablero de ensayos electricos para poder realizar un estudio completo de:

Motores asincronicos monofasicos
Motores asincronicos trifasicos
Motores sincronicos trifasicos
Motores de corriente continua
Transformadores monofasicos
Transformadores trifasicos

Es para una escuela tecnica del interior y la idea es comprar los elementos e instrumental que conformarian el tablero, para que sean montados por los propios alumnos.

Cualquier otra precision o informacion extra que requieran, no duden en solicitarmela. 

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola!

Te recomiendo comprar sólo protecciones trifásicas, pues estas mismas te permiten conectar los motores de continua --> así ahorras al comprar por mayor.
Debes tener la precaución de que el comportamiento en continua es distinto que el de alterna.
Así que basta con que elijas bien los amperajes.


----------



## mario18560 (Dic 20, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta metalmetropolis! Lo que necesitaria es que me orientes sobre el instrumental minimo necesario para realizar todas las practicas enunciadas (es decir, cantidad de amperimetros, voltimetros, vatimetros, cargas para los motores, etc.) y su disposicion en el tablero, de forma que resulte lo mas util posible. No se si soy claro en mi explicacion. Por favor, cualquier otro dato que consideres relevante, solo hazmelo saber. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 21, 2010)

Cuando yo estudiaba, en el ramo de laboratorio, no contabamos con muchos instrumentos, pues no habia muchos recursos. Así que lo indispensable era:
Voltímetro AC
Voltímetro DC
Amperímetro AC
Amperímetro DC
Watímetros (AC, por supuesto)
Watímetro compensado para bajo Factor de potencia (se utiliza para cálculo de parámetros en transformador y motor de inducción).
Cosenofímetro (en máquina sincrónica principalmente)
*Todos analógicos !!!* --> evalúa la posibilidad de usar instrumentos digitales, son más precisos, pero cuidado, no tan exactos. Me refiero a que no permiten distinguir a simple vista el cambio o variación dentro del rango de trabajo. En este caso es mejor una aguja análoga.

Para unir los instrumentos necesitas buenos cables (THHN 12, por ejemplo), con buenos conectores.

Respecto al tablero, desconozco cómo es el alambrado.

Saludos!


----------



## mario18560 (Ene 10, 2011)

Gracias de nuevo metalmetropolis! Estimaba que esos podrian ser algunos de los instrumentos necesarios.

Agradeceria a quienes puedan darme una mano me hagan llegar un esquema circuital del tablero que requerimos en la escuela. Estaria bueno que en febrero pudieramos empezar con el diseño.

Cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 10, 2011)

> Es para una escuela tecnica del interior y la idea es comprar los elementos e instrumental que conformarian el tablero, para que sean montados por los propios alumnos.


mario18560 que tipo de tablero o mejor dicho que tan flexible?
porque creo seria muy difícil, no imposible, que fuera uno para todas las mediciones.
porque estamos hablando de alumnos que comienzan, así que no podria ser algo muy complicado o no?
cuando yo fui a la escuela,hace añossssss, nos enseñaban instalaciones domiciliaria en un tablero de madera de unos 70 x50 cm,  en el que poníamos unas cajas de instalación (6x9, 10x10, ...) y despues cableabamos distintos circuitos en el mismo tablero, fusible de por medio
ahora voy saliendo para el trabajo, voy a hablar con un amigo que es ingeniero a ver si se le ocurre algo viable, a la tarde te contesto
un abrazo


----------



## mario18560 (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola Solaris8! Gracias por tu interes! Como dije al principio, estamos tratando de hacer un tablero que permita realizar la mayor cantidad de estudios y ensayos posibles sobre:

Motores asincronicos monofasicos
Motores asincronicos trifasicos
Motores sincronicos trifasicos
Motores de corriente continua
Transformadores monofasicos
Transformadores trifasicos

No se trata, como ves, de un tablero de instalaciones electricas (como el que tambien tuve que hacer hace ya unos cuantos añitos), y su nivel seria de inicial a intermedio. Se supone que alumnos de 4to, 5to e incluso del ultimo año tambien haran practicas sobre el mismo. Desde ya gracias por tu interes. Seria buenisimo si me consiguieras el esquema de conexionado porque se acerca febrero y quisieramos ir acopiando los materiales necesarios para comenzar el armado.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## mario18560 (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola a todos! Agradecería algun aporte al tema solicitado.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

Tres amperímetros analógicos para 40 Amperes
Tres voltímetros analógicos para 220 V
Watímetro Trifásico
Cosfímetro
Llave térmica tri o tetrapolar de 32 amperes
Disyuntor diferencial trifásico para 40 amperes (considerando que son aprendices)
Transformador trifásico de 3 x 110 , 3 x 220 , 3 x 380 mínimo 2000 Watts , aunque mejor sería un variac trifásico y no haría falta el monofásico.
Variac monofásico de 220 V 1000 Watts
2 Puentes rectificadores para 1000 V 50 Amperes
Unas 5 llaves del tipo marcha y contramarcha trifásicas de unos 30 amperes.
Megohmetro de aislación.

Ésto sería para armar *UN* tablero de pruebas más o menos coherente , pero con los datos escasos que nos das es dificil ayudarte  !

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2011)

Para un estudio completo faltaría:
- Una dinamo freno con medidor de par
- Medidor de rpm
- Fuente CC de unos cuantos kV para rigidez dieléctrica
- Autotrafo trifásico de unos cuantos kW para ensayo de cortocircuito
- Sondas de temperatura
Y seguro que se me olvida algo

Para saber el deslizamiento tendrás que conocer la velocidad sincrónica y la real, de ahí el medidor de rpm.
Para sacar la curva del par hay que medir eso, las rpm y el par
Para sacar el rendimiento necesitas medir los W eléctricos mediante los vatímetros y los mecánicos que son par por velocidad angular, de nuevo medidor de rpm y de par
Para las pérdidas variables o en el cobre, ensayo de cortocircuito
Para las constantes ensayo de vacío

Hace mil años que vi todo esto, seguro que me dejo la mitad de cosas.


----------



## mario18560 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda! Diganme que informacion accesoria necesitan y con gusto les respondere.

Cordiales saludos

Estimado DOSMETROS: 

Me dices.... Ésto sería para armar *UN* tablero de pruebas más o menos coherente, pero con los datos escasos que nos das es dificil ayudarte  !

Desde ya mil gracias por los datos que me aportas! Por favor, precisame que mas necesitas saber respecto del proyecto.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Juntando lo que pusimos entre todos ya tenés todo lo que tendría un buen buen taller de bobinados para ensayar sus motores.

Claro , un dato importantísimo que falta es hasta que potencia necesitarán

O sea , motores de *hasta cuantos* hp  

Sinó la cosa queda media tirada al aire

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 3, 2011)

aqui te dejo algo que encontre y modifique un poco, también un proyecto simulado que se podría realizar combinando circuitos,  espero que te sirva de punto de partida

mmmm bueno no pude subirte el archivo, me dice que me falta un securyti token o algo parecido:enfadado:, mañana pruebo de nuevo


----------



## El Pelado (Feb 4, 2011)

Estamos hablando de una pequeña fortuna no???


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

No, de una mediana al menos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 4, 2011)

ahora si, te dejo el pdf, de ahi tenes para seguir, espero que te sea de ayuda:estudiando:


----------



## mario18560 (Feb 11, 2011)

Muchas Gracias a todos por los datos aportados! Aclaro algunas cosas sueltas:

1) no disponemos de una mediana fortuna, ni siquiera de una pequeña fortuna (no creo que ninguna escuela del estado disponga de algo parecido) por tal motivo es que necesitamos saber la cantidad minima de instrumentos como para permitir la maxima versatilidad al tablero, esto es, la cantidad minima de instrumentos que posibilite la realizacion del maximo numero de ensayos con dicho instrumental.

2) la potencia de los motores no superara en ninguna caso 1HP.

3) Gracias Solaris por tu aporte, pero no me refiero a maniobra y/o control de motores, sino a ensayos de motores, como ya fue expuesto.

4) Si el instrumental minimo es el indicado arriba, ya podriamos ir comprando algunas cosas como para comenzar el montaje. Estaria bueno un esquema circuital con los instrumentos y su disposicion en el tablero. 

Desde ya gracias a todos por su esfuerzo e interes.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 11, 2011)

1) Pues eso depende bastante, pero en mi instituto (que tampoco disponemos de fortunas) hemos comprado unas pinzas A-V-Ω-W-VA-VAR-cosφ por no demasiado dinero, unos 160€ o así. Buscaré el modelo y te digo.
2) Entonces los puedes medir con casi "cualquier cosa"


----------

